# Vibratach tachometer question



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have just purchased one of those Vibratach tachometers. Yes, i read the instructions but am still a little unsure on how to "read" it. When I put it on the engine and turn the dial it extends a wire with a yellow loop on the end. What am I looking for this wire/ yellow loop to do? I dont quite understand the directions.

thank you in advance for your help,

Mark


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

As you turn the wire out you will notice that the wire viberates wider and wider.And then with a little more turning it viberates less.Get the wire to where it vibeates at it's widest then read the RPM's


----------



## benl (Jan 23, 2007)

*How does it work?*

How well do these vibratachs really work, would i be able to read it on the engine in my go kart while i am riding it? I don't need to use it often but i would like to see if it is getting to 3600rpm most of the time.
thanks
Ben


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Well Ben,I've never used a vibratach while riding a go-cart since it takes both hands to use opparate.One that you can just point at the spark plug would be idel for that.

I'm a amsll engine mechanic,therefore I don't know what kind a engine i'm going to be working on next.So I got a REVCO Digital tach.Put out by Electronic Solutions.You can set this one for 2 or 4 cycle engines and 1 or 2 cylinders.All you do is set it and point it towards the spark plug and read.But it cost $135.00.Visit their website and see if they have one you think will be handy for you.The URL is http://www.revco.co.uk

HOPE THAT HELPS


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I've used a Vibratach for years. It works very well on a simple single cylinder
engine. However, if the engine has a counter balance shaft or any other 
attachment that is rotating with but not at the same speed as the crankshaft,
you will get false readings.

Rick


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Vibratachs are pretty accurate, however you would be better off with a remote digital tach/hour meter they can be mounted where you can see them. They give instant rpm readings while running and they count the run time, so you know when it's time to service the engine.

Here is a link to one like I am talking about

http://ozscoot148.stores.yahoo.net/tintacmushav.html

But this place is crazy on the price, you can buy it from Briggs and Stratton P/N 19389 for about $50.00


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

We use an electronic tachometer similar to what repair_guy describes. It works very well.


----------



## benl (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I am glad i didnt get a vibratach. 
I guess i will get a digital tach. www.enmco.com has a good selection. I am debating between the LCD8010Y07 and the PT14. The only thing that i like about the PT14 is that i could get it in a 9 foot wire length instead of the 5.5 foot wire on the LCD8010Y07. Is there a way to lengthen the wire because the PT14 is about $30 more. Do you think they would trigger off of the ignition kill wire that is already up front?
thanks for the help.
Ben
BTW does anyone know what rpm the valves float at on an OHH65 Tecumseh engine?


----------



## benl (Jan 23, 2007)

Just in case anyone wants to know I emailed a guy at enmco.com about lengthening the wire and triggering the tach off the ignition wire and this was his response:
Ben,

The meter needs to be hooked up to the spark plug wire.
Yes you can lengthen the wire, as long as it is a good connection.

so sounds like i'll just lengthen the wire and hook it to the plug.

thanks for the help
and just wanted to let you know that this seems like one of the better engine forums i have found so far.

ben


----------

